# Grouse and woodcock in the Northwoods



## whitedog (Oct 18, 2016)

Just got back from a great trip to the Northwoods. Woodcock were plentiful. Grouse were spotty but we found enough to get some spectacular dog work and kill a few. If only we could shoot a little better!
Ran into the GA grouse legend Monte Seehorn. He's 83 and still going strong. I had two pups 11 mths old. Pups cost you some birds but there is nothing better than watching them become birddogs. 

11 mth old Kat. I was able to kill a woodcock over this point. She had a ball and really loves the birds. I think she is going to be something










Her litter mate Dot. She's a little behind Kat but she pointed plenty of woodcock. She's going to be a good one too. The next few years will be a lot of fun





11 yr old Ace taking a well deserved break.  This was likely his last trip and he really showed out. He's death on grouse!


















5 yr old Scout is in his prime. He's a special dog and a grouse master. I finally shot decent and got a 5 bird limit over him. Those days are special.











The weather was great and the scenery was awesome.
The ticks were ridiculous though


----------



## Savage19NRA (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm glad it went well for you!  Good looking dogs!  I'm heading up to the Phillips, Wisconsin area tomorrow.  My hunting buddy and I will be hunting from Sunday thru Thursday.  After watching the weather up there I was concerned about the Ticks as there haven't been many cold days and from the forecast it looks like the lows will be in the mid-30's,  Well, I've got some 100% DEET just in case.


----------



## Jeff Suggs (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice dogs, sounds like you had a good trip. My wife and I went up to the U.P. at the first of the month. Moved a good number of birds.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice trip...love old bird dogs lost my oldest this year.


----------



## Coach K (Oct 27, 2016)

If you shot a limit of October grouse, you're shooting well.
Congrats - shooting straight tends to hinder me as well! ;-0


----------



## GLS (Oct 27, 2016)

Ticks:  Seresto collars for the dogs; Permethrin based Sawyers for your clothes and Deet for your skin.


----------



## Killinstuff (Oct 29, 2016)

Like your orange dogs, they look like my Tober and are about the same age. Birds make a bird dog that's a fact.

Coach I was more impressed with your September limit.  Hard to hit what you can't see with all the leaf cover plus the heat.  Now's the easy time really as ferns die down and trees are dropping their leafs.  

As for the ticks they are mostly gone. They were real bad over the summer in WI and the U.P.  but the dogs haven't had any on them in 2 months.


----------



## whitedog (Oct 29, 2016)

I went back and looked at an older post of yours. Tober is one good looking dog


----------



## doublebarrel (Oct 29, 2016)

I am glad yall had a wonderful hunt and first rate dogs. BB


----------

